# ?
,        ? 
  ,    "",          "".  ""? ,        !      -  ,  ,   ,   -    !!!!!
.
   ""                .
     , ,       ?
  ,      "" (, !)    ,   ?
     ,      ,       **  " "  -   .
    " ",   ,    ,   .   ?
   ,          .     !!!!!!! , -,   .  ,    " ".     (!!!!),          "",      " : Girl_blush:: Girl_cray:: Girl_cray:: Girl_cray:"

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## invi

, 
 - -   .   ,   ,       .
- - ,     (),          .
- -            ,       .   
   " ".     ,      .      
     .  ,      .
- -       ,       ,          .        .           ,      .
- -       .  .      .
- -       .          (,   2- ),     .

 ,     ,       . ,     .

----------


## Glawbuch

,   ,  ,    ,  ,      , .

----------

*invi*,     .      ! :Embarrassment: 
  ,   ,    ,   ,      ,   .

----------

> ,   ,  ,    ,  ,      , .


    ?   , .
 ,             ....       -  .   .   -  ,      )

----------

,      :Frown: 
  ""        




> " ".     ,


  :Frown:       . .      ?

----------

> ,     .


     ,         ?
     ,   ,       .         ?

----------

**,   , , .     ,   ,   ,     :Negative: 
         .

----------

,   ,       )  )

----------

. !  )))

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


  ,   ,  . .
    .

----------

*invi*,          ----  .     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------

.   .   ) :Embarrassment:

----------

> .   .   )


+1000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :Wow:  :yes:

----------

, !!!!!
  "  "      ,         !!!!  - ????

----------


## .

**,    ?     ?       .    ,   ,        
 :Frown:

----------

*.*, ! !       , ..      !

----------

